# Kidney pains - should i be worried!!



## suzy2509 (Oct 3, 2010)

hi everyone i had a egg collection 2 weeks ago and donated all in a egg share and i am having another cycle for myself.
Everything went fine in the egg collection and not much pain after, i have started a bleed a couple of days ago like i should.
but this morning i woke with a pain to the side of my stomach and now it has moved to my back (kidneys).
It comes on like a stong pain then dulls every few minutes. 
I have read the details i was given on OHSS but this isnt abdominal pain and i dont have any of the other symptoms of it either.
It is probably nothing just wondered if anyone else has had similar?
Any advise wold be great thank


----------



## suzy2509 (Oct 3, 2010)

The pain seems to have practically gone so was more than likely nothing to worry about


----------

